
Elastic 7.9 - praseodym
https://www.elastic.co/blog/whats-new-in-elastic-7-9-0-free-workplace-search-engine-endpoint-security
======
CSDude
I read all releases log since 2.3 and its always been enlightening, and I
start using those features. Elasticsearch is my favorite tool and it has been
very useful over the years, just wanted to share my thanks. I just hope they
can survive in the cloud defying broken AWS Elasticsearch abomination.

~~~
vosper
> cloud defying broken AWS Elasticsearch abomination

Heh, I'm pretty sure our attempt to use AWS-managed ES went badly, and we
quickly gave up on it and stuck with self-hosted. And this is at a company
that's pretty keen to use AWS-managed services when we can.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Well... this ought to be a fun year (just got told to go to AWS-managed)

~~~
oars
I highly recommend you show your lead/management these two articles, then ask
if they want to proceed:

[https://spun.io/2019/10/10/aws-elasticsearch-a-
fundamentally...](https://spun.io/2019/10/10/aws-elasticsearch-a-
fundamentally-flawed-offering/)

[https://code972.com/blog/2017/12/why-you-shouldnt-use-aws-
el...](https://code972.com/blog/2017/12/why-you-shouldnt-use-aws-
elasticsearch-service-111)

~~~
ollyculverhouse
From a few years ago? We have used managed ES for a while now and see no
issues however I realise its different for everyone.

------
himinlomax
There's so much marketingspeak in that piece, it's nauseating. I use and
maintain an ELK stack and I'm not even entirely sure what most of that
nonsense means.

~~~
matt_heimer
Agreed. But it's also because Elastic and ElasticSearch aren't the same thing.
You probably want [https://www.elastic.co/blog/whats-new-
elasticsearch-7-9-0](https://www.elastic.co/blog/whats-new-
elasticsearch-7-9-0)

~~~
arusahni
I really dislike that they make no distinction about what is and isn't an
X-Pack feature in those release notes:

"Data Streams sounds cool! It could help alleviate some of the management
overhead that I was accomplishing with ingest pipelines."

 _clicks into the docs_

`X-Pack only`

I get that it's complementary to their ILM functionality, which, too, is an
X-Pack feature, but still, clarity would be helpful.

~~~
traspler
Many of the X-Pack features are actually available in their "Basic" license
and even public source: [https://www.elastic.co/what-is/open-x-
pack](https://www.elastic.co/what-is/open-x-pack) but just not under an actual
OSS license.

e.g. "Data Streams" is covered under the Basic license so you can use it for
free (I think? As far as I can tell at least). You can find the feature on
their subscriptions page:
[https://www.elastic.co/subscriptions](https://www.elastic.co/subscriptions)

I find the whole situation with X-Pack, Subscriptions and OSS vs Basic super
confusing and the subscription page seems very bad at explaining it all.

------
m1keil
Got spoiled by Splunk, I still cannot recreate the same experience in Kibana.
Elastic seem to be doing well for structured data, but when your data contains
a lot of free text (such as log lines), it still lacks the rich query language
Splunk has.

------
taf2
I always like the release notes from here
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/7.9/...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/7.9/release-
notes-7.9.0.html)

------
AJRF
Anyone here using Workplace Search yet or know of any good in-depth reviews of
it? Seems like a useful product.

